
Ask HN: Why don’t we form a union? - marsrover
It seems like a union could help work conditions (open office, long unpaid hours) and many unions don’t have an effect on compensation (we’re already well paid).<p>Why do software engineers not form a union? How could we form a union?
======
mcv
We certainly could form a union, and I'm generally supportive of unions. But
we've got it pretty good. We're doing interesting work and we get paid well
for it. I can tell people I don't work more than 32 hours a week, and they're
fine with it. The few that aren't, I can afford to ignore. I already have the
negotiating power that unions should provide.

And if we don't like it, we can easily start our own business. More easily
than the vast majority of other people.

------
troydavis
"Ask HN: Why don't developers unionize?":
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13564440](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13564440)

"Ask HN: Is it time for software developers/engineers to unionize?":
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8384641](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8384641)

tl;dr: because first-world developers are paid way above the median income and
have employment choices (# of employers, location flexibility/remote,
startups), and thus working-condition choices, that people in any other field
would kill for.

